# Grilled Bluefish with SMOKED Cantaloupe!!!!



## leah elisheva (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Sweet Smoky Cookies, and happy Wednesday to YOU!!!!

Bluefish is one of my favorites!

And if making bluefish Pâté, I do love to do that SMOKED...  













DSCF0756.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014






But if eating the fish in its whole form, I prefer it GRILLED. (I love the skin)!!!

And so, today's "smoked fruit" & "grilled fish" dinner, went as follows. Please Enjoy!













DSCF5868.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014






I sliced up some cantaloupe that I did want to use up!













DSCF5869.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014






And added some white little mushrooms, and shitake mushrooms, into a perforated grill pan that was first sprayed with an olive oil spray can...













DSCF5870.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014






I fired up the little tiny grill with natural charcoal...













DSCF5871.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014






And lit the little tiny gas smoker with pistachio shells being used instead of smoking chips...













DSCF5872.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014


















DSCF5873.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014






And let that combo smoke for 10 minutes...













DSCF5874.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014






Meanwhile, I sprayed a piece of bluefish with that same "olive oil spray can," (after having first taken a nice piece off and given it to my dogs)...













DSCF5875.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014






Chopped up a red onion to use up...













DSCF5876.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014






And some Boston Bib lettuce mixed with mesculin greens...













DSCF5877.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014






and some tomato...













DSCF5879.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014






and whisked some balsamic with my Tunisian olive oil (and you can buy that oil at WALMART - who knew)???













DSCF5880.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014






And the smoked stuff came off; and may I just say, as I did a while back in another thread with my smoked cantaloupe, that SMOKED CANTALOUPE does smell just like some butterscotch!!!!













DSCF5881.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014


















DSCF5882.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014






Incredible!!!













DSCF5883.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014






Meanwhile, it was a little bit of a production today with the little trusty grill.

4 minutes with the flesh DOWN was my start...

and then fire wasn't coming well, and so I did 10 minutes with the skin down...

and then 4 minutes again with the flesh down...

a little odd, although it was indeed saved and fantastic!













DSCF5884.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014


















DSCF5885.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014


















DSCF5886.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014


















DSCF5887.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014


















DSCF5888.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014






The skin was SENSATIONAL and the fish was still soft!!!

I added pink Himalayan sea salt and black pepper to it all, and too, that oil and balsamic mixture plus MORE OIL!

(I use *A LOT *of olive oil daily, and will refrain from revealing "how much" as not to scare anyone)...













DSCF5889.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014


















DSCF5890.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014


















DSCF5891.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014


















DSCF5892.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014


















DSCF5893.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014






So simple, so healthful, and yet so fun too - smoked mushroom texture and butterscotch fruit essence...













DSCF5894.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014


















DSCF5895.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014


















DSCF5896.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014


















DSCF5897.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014


















DSCF5898.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014


















DSCF5899.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014






I loved this dinner!













DSCF5901.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014


















DSCF5902.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Apr 2, 2014






Thank you for being a wonderful part of my "today!"

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah

EndFragment


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks real good, Leah!
I love bluefish.




~Martin


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you *Martin!!!*  

An underated fish yet a delicious one!

Happy April to YOU!

Thanks for nice words!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Apr 2, 2014)

My what a great plate. The melon would add a wonderful luxurious texture to the dish. Well done again.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you tons Disco!!!

I don't like to waste (and know you share that fancy too) nor throw even one morsel of food out; and so smoking fruit has become a real joy!!

Happy midweek reverie!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## humdinger (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks awesome as usual Leah. Nice job. I am DEFINITELY trying the cantelope next chance I get. Handymanstan did smoked watermelon sprinkled with a little cinnimon at the Michigan Members gathering last summer and it was a surprise hit, so I bet the cantelop will be awesome too. ESPECIALLY if it smells like butterscotch!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey thanks Humdinger!!

And I have never had smoked watermelon!!! How fun! That event in itself must have been a blast!

Yes, the smoked cantaloupe is great and yet the AROMA is really what's special!!!!

Thanks tons!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2014)

That whole thing looks Awesome!!!---------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I like my Blues Smoked, but the fresh ones I used to get were pretty big, and big ones are a lot stronger & more oily than smaller ones, like Trout, and seem to need smoking.

Don't forget, if you get a lot of left over cantaloupe, you can make that drink I showed you here---http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/146442/poor-mans-lobster------Even if it isn't a very ripe one.

Hmmmm, got me thinking now---Smoke it, then blend it ????

Bear


----------



## boykjo (Apr 2, 2014)

Your bluefish presentation looks absolutely wonderful as usual Leah but here is how I prepare mine in post #2  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111965/help-with-smoking-blue-fish















.............


----------



## brooksy (Apr 2, 2014)

Yet again another beautiful plate of food!! Next time I get out fishing I'll keep the bluefish and try them on the grill or maybe smoked. You always have great meals I'd like to try. Thanks.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 2, 2014)

*Bear!!!* Thank you so much and I am so glad you sent that link as I had LOVED your cantaloupe drink idea and now must do it the next time I have that fruit!!! Thank you, thank you! You have the best creations!!!!!! And the huge Blues sounds SOOOO good! (Especially the skin)!!

And then *Boykjo!!!* Your plank stuff too - your link being fabulous - sounds just amazing! Thank you for sharing (and thanks for nice words too on mine) but I just love when people share what they have done and thank you both!!!

Isn't bluefish just delicious????

Second to Cobia fish, Bluefish is my next favorite as far as fish!!!

Thanks for your comments!!!!!

Cheers!!!!! And happy April!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh and *Brooksy!!! (*Your note slipped in while I was typing and I just saw it now). Thank you very much!!!

That you can fish and get bluefish??? Oh my God, would I love THAT instead of the store!!!! How fantastic!!!

Cheers to you and many thanks!!! - Leah


----------



## mtm29575 (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks amazing Leah !  I really love cantaloupe, so that really made my mouth water!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you so much *Mark!!!*

Now once moved there, am I still going to find bluefish or should I prepare to switch to something else?

From what "the other South Carolina Mark" (must be the whole state is Mark - right) said, there's lots of mackerel and plenty things I love, and so either way, I am beyond excited!!!

Meanwhile, when it comes to cantaloupe, you have got to see *Bear's *fabulous drink! (He put a link in a post here, just a few messages back from yours). That sounded like the best cantaloupe usage I've ever heard of! But yes, today's smoked slices were really good too!!!

Thank you tons!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## mtm29575 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm not a fish person, generally, so don't frequent the fish markets that often, unless I'm going for shrimp or oysters (Yum, my favorite!), but I feel pretty certain you can find it. You find mostly the fresh catches, such as flounder, mackerel, snapper, grouper, mahi, etc. Plus, down Beaufort way, the shrimping is plentiful. So you will be in luck if you like shellfish.

Smiles

Mark


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 3, 2014)

That sounds perfect Mark!!! I'm very excited!!! Thank you for that info. It all helps indeed!!!! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## foamheart (Apr 3, 2014)

Looks good, never seen or tasted bluefish, but I bet yours is good.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you *Foamheart!!*

I really love bluefish and one of my dogs will actually cry & howl for it whenever it's being plated, (and more than he would for steak even)!

I suppose that's a pretty good advertisement, right?

Happy Friday!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

